# Family reunited...PLEASE meet cobis family (Pic heavy)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Cobi is the one with the red collar lol

*Maya meets Cobis family!*









*I remember u my brother!*









*Cobis Mum and Dad showing off*

















*Cooobi ATTAAAACK hehe*









*Cobi is having a good day!*









*Dad, i promise i have been a good boy!*









*Cobis Dad watching one of his sons*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

*Cobis Mummy*









*Cobi with his mum (my favourite picture)*









*Brother, do u remember the old times together?*









*One of Cobis brothers*









*Im sure i have seen something!*









*Only the wind MIGHT be faster than Maya hehe*









*Maya had a thing for Cobis Mummy, she really liked her lol*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great pictures...i'm loving the one "cobis brother"....PLEASE stop posting these pics as i want another gsd.pmsl...only kidding.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Absolutely fab pictures. Looks like they had a great time.

Especially love the pic of Cobi with his dad


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

makes me want to get a pup to watch it play all day haha.

love the 1 of dad and cobi


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks janice, gillie and sazzy 

The dad and cobi pic is a good one as cobi tries to look into his dads eyes, but his dad is so much bigger lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what briliant pictures,,looks like they had a great time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely dogs, looks like they all had a great time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

What brilliant pics! It's great to see the family all together again


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Real nice pictures  thanks for sharing


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely pics, cobi seems to have a lovely long tail bless him.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they're great pics! Love the way Maya thinks she's one of the GSD family too!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks soo much for the comments


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

What beautiful dogs...I love all their smiley faces, they were having a ball


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great photos, all gorgeous dogs!


----------



## cassa (Oct 1, 2008)

your dogs are lovely i am a gsd lover i have a new one in 2weeks asilost my last gsd to cancer your photo,s are great cassax


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks all 

cases... Sorry to hear about ur Gsd and I'm sure u will have plenty happy times with the new one


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww those pictures are gorgeous, I love G.S.D's, I may be being a little ignorant here, but what breed is Maya? She's beautiful


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to put she looks like a Northern Inuit, but I've only recently come across this breed and need to read up more on it hehe


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wonderful pic's beautiful dogs...Jill


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

brillient photos, maya really stands out bless her


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks again for the nice comments...its lovely to get nice response like that


----------

